# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil onregelmatig geslikt, ongesteldheid blijft uit, lichaam in de war?

## iemand21

Ik slik al jaren de pil. Ik vergeet hem best wel vaak, maar ik slik hem dan gewoon de dager erna weer verder (gebruik hem vooral om mijn menstruatie regelmatig te laten verlopen). Ik vrij daarom ALTIJD met condoom. 

Dit keer was ik de pil net zoals altijd weer een aantal keer vergeten, maar gewoon weer verder geslikt de dagen erna. Maar nu wordt ik al 2 weken niet meer ongesteld... Ik heb het steeds met condoom gedaan, dus zwangerschap lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk. Uit een test blijkt ook dat ik niet zwanger ben. Maar nu begin ik het toch een beetje warm te krijgen. Ik ben bang dat er een gat in het condoom heeft gezeten of iets dergelijk. 

Kan het zijn dat mijn lichaam in de war is door de pil (stuk of 5 x verspreid over de weken vergeten). Want ik wil absoluut niet zwanger zijn! Ik snap niet waarom het nu opeens zo raar is, terwijl ik wel vaker de pil vergeet... 

ps: ik zou alleen graag antwoord willen op mijn vraag, en geen meningen over hoe dom het is om de pil onregelmatig te slikken etc. Alvast bedankt!!

----------


## iemand21

aanvulling: 

Iemand enig idee hoe je kan zorgen dat je snel ongesteld wordt? 
+ iemand enig idee hoelang mijn ongesteldheid kan uitblijven? Slaat het bijvoorbeeld gewoon 1 maandcyclus over?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga 't je toch even zeggen...de pil regelmatig vergeten is echt niet zo'n goed idee!
Ik begrijp dat je altijd een condoom gebruikt en dat je een test hebt gedaan die negatief was....dan zou ik me niet zo'n zorgen maken...
Heel veel mensen hebben wel eens last van het uitblijven van hun menstruatie.
Ik neem aan dat je na je stop-week gewoon weer bent begonnen met de pil?
Kijk 't aan en zie of je hierna wél gewoon ongesteld wordt...anders zou ik eens raad vragen aan de dokter;hij weet je waarschijnlijk gelijk te vertellen wat er scheelt!

Ik heb van een vriendin van me ooit eens gehoord dat ze vlugger ongesteld werd door te masturberen...maar heb 't zelf nooit getest(ik slik de pil door,zodat ik maar 1à2 maal per jaar menstrueer,wegens te veel pms-klachten!)

Sterkte,
grtjs Agnes

----------


## iemand21

ohw ik wist niet dat je de pil zo lang door kon slikken. is dat niet slecht? Dan bloed je toch ook af en toe gewoon tijdens het slikken van de pil...

----------


## Agnes574

Nee hoor...geen bloedingen voor mij en is niet slecht....
Maar ligt eraan wélke pil je gebruikt!
Als je een éénfasen-pil gebruikt,zoals diana 35,microgynon,yasmin,etc kun je hem makkelijk 3/4 maanden doorslikken zonder erg!
MAAR....dan moet je 'm dus wél héél regelmatig pakken en dus niet af en toe vergeten!!!
Bij een meerfasen-pil kan dit niet naar ik weet!

Toen de pil opkwam waren de katholieke kerk,en waarschijnlijk ook wel andere,daar héél fel tegen...vandaar dat ze om de boel gerust te stellen die stopweek erin hebben geplaatst.
Daarbij is het voor veel mensen ook een soort van controle en geruststelling dat ze niet zwanger zijn.

Ik heb wel al eens een tussentijdse bloeding gehad hoor,of paar dagen bruinverlies...maar dan stop ik gewoon met de pil,word ongesteld en daarna kan ik weer fijn een paar maanden doorslikken!

Ik vergeet hem nooit,dus ben ook niet bang zwanger te raken...daarbij laat ik toch ieder half jaar een gynaecologisch onderzoek doen(omdat ik 13jaar geleden baarmoederhalskanker heb gehad),dus ikke gerust!
Geen enkele arts(ze weten het allemaal dat ik doorslik)heeft er ooit twijfelachtig of negatief op gereageerd!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb mijn pil-bijsluiter er juist 's bij gepakt en daarin staat dat je je geen zorgen moet maken als je eens een maand niet ongesteld wordt...maar ze adviseren om een dokter te raadplegen als je menstruatie meer dan 2 maanden uitblijft(mét stopweek)

Hopelijk heb je iets aan mijn informatie,sterkte

Agnes

----------


## iemand21

ok tnx.. 

Ja ik ben niet meer verder gedaan met gewoon weer aan een nieuwe strip te slikken. Ik wacht liever af tot ik het weer ben, en dan begin ik weer met slikken. Maar gezien jou advies is dat niet slim geweest.. Maja ik wacht nog maar ff af. en als er echt niks komt, dan ga ik wel weer een strip slikken denk..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal morgen eens wat informatie over de pil en menstruatie op dit forum zetten,hopelijk heb je daar wat aan!

groetjes Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Het zal pas maandag zijn dat ik die info over de pil/menstruatie erop zet...
Voel me namelijk niet al te goed momenteel(zware verkoudheid/koorts)...
Sorry!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## iemand21

Beterschap!

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je!!!
Kijk maandag nog eens op het forum ok?
Ik zal er s'middags een nieuwe thread opzetten; ''alles over de pil/menstruatie''.

Jij sterkte...hoop dat je menstruatie snel komt!!

liefs Agnes

----------


## dots

Vragen over de pil, kun je ook aan Seks enzo stellen.
Je kunt info op deze site vinden, maar je kunt ook langs gaan in Den Haag of een e-mail sturen. Binnenkort kan je ook met een deskundige chatten.

Seksenzo
www.seksenzo.info
Klik hier voor vraag per E-mail

----------


## Agnes574

Aan iemand21,

Hoi,ik ben bezig het artikel er op aan het zetten...maar pfff...het is een hele bevalling zo met 2 vingertjes..

Wat ik je alvast wil meegeven...het staat ook in het artikel...is dat als je ongesteld wordt dat je dan meteen moet beginnen met een nieuwe strip...dan ben je beschermd! Dus niet wachten tot na je menstruatie!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## iemand21

ok dus nu nog niet? Maar dan ben ik nu toch ook gewoon onbeschermd.... 
ik ben zo bang dat ik straks een half jaar zit te wachten tot ik ongesteld wordt.. of dat als ik nu wel met de strip begin, dat ik daarna in de stopweek het weer niet wordt. 

doe rustig aan trouwens! super aardig dat je dat artikel erop gaat zetten.

----------


## iemand21

goede site idd! tnx

----------


## iemand21

ohw heee sorry, ik zie net pas dat het artikel er al op staat agnes  :Big Grin:  



trouwens die site dots: de e-mail vraag doet het nog niet. Ik krijg een error als ik op verstuur druk

----------


## Agnes574

Iemand21,
Ik hoop dat je wat hebt aan mijn artikel...
Je moet ook niet maanden gaan wachten natuurlijk tot je bloeding komt;ga in dat geval zéker eens naar je dokter!
En ja,nu ben je onbeschermd;dus vrij veilig!

Sterkte en hou me op de hoogte als je wilt?

grtjs Agnes XXX

----------


## iemand21

yeeeeeeeeh, ben eindelijk ongesteld. Had niet gedacht dat ik daar nog is blij mee zou zijn, haha. Heb denk gewoon een maand overgeslagen ofzzo, vaag

----------


## Agnes574

Proficiat!!!

En wat doe je nu? Je hebt een tijd de pil niet genomen dus hoop ik dat je ,met de start van je bloeding, bent begonnen aan een nieuwe strip,dan ben je gelijk weer beschermd...
Anders op je normale 'startdag' weer beginnen,maar ik weet niet of je dan beschermd ben...dan voor het zekerste veilig vrijen!!!

Jippie...de rode vlag hangt uit  :Wink: 
Ben blij voor je,écht waar!!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## dots

Dit berichtje is voor iemand21. Ik ga over de technische kant van de website Seksenzo. Wat bedoel je precies dat de e-mailvraag het niet doet. Zou je me kunnen helpen om dit technische probleem op te lossen?
Hebben we het over dezelfde website pagina? Namelijk: http://www.seksenzo.info/econsult.asp

Had je alle velden ingevuld? Heb je een pc of een Mac? etc.

----------

